# Concluding thoughts on Esther(week 10)



## Eoghan (Jan 8, 2011)

We finished Esther today and I would have to say that my impression of Esther is one of deference. She deferred to the eunuch in charge of the harem, she showed deference to Xerxes, she also showed deference to Mordecai. When it came to making her request she was not above deferring until the following day and even than waited until the sfter-dinner coffee (OK, I know it was wine). Her deference won her friends and the "love" of the king, yet she was no push-over. She stood up to Xerxes and risked her life for her people.

As regards the celebration of providence I was struck by the irony of calling the festival "Purim" after pur - meaning casting lots. I really think Mordecai was making fun of the pagan idea of chance being directed by pagan deities. Pur is eaten up by Providence just as the fish eats the darwin fish (creationist "in" joke).

I was reminded of John Flavels work on providence and his argument that we celebrate Guy Fawkes night just as the Jews celebrated Purim. (p108 of the paperback Banner edition). I also read that the Puritans took it to America. Do Ameriocans still celebrate it, or was it dropped after the colonies rebelled? ;-)

My next posts for the next 12 weeks or so will probably be about Daniel.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 8, 2011)

I like your thoughts on "Purim" and providence. Very nice insight there.

BTW... the average American would not be able to tell you the first thing about Guy Fawkes night. It's nearly completely forgotten here.


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 8, 2011)

> It's nearly completely forgotten here.



Remember, remember the 5th of November,
Gunpowder, treason and plot....


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 12, 2011)

Decades ago when I organised a fireworks party for some of the young people from my church I read a passage from scripture (?) and then spoke about the remarkable providence in preventing the overthrow of the government and a return to Roman Catholicism. After the party my flat mate reported back to me that half of those present thought it was all a big joke.

In my defence I has just finished reading John Flavel.

In the present climate would we be allowed to celebrate such providences?


----------

